# Same CC1 curve for various tracks in Cubase?



## Cookie Thumper (Oct 12, 2022)

Hi,

I hope you are all well. I have a question or an idea regarding Cubase. When programming orchestral ensembles, I often want to supply the individual tracks (I use section patches for strings, for example) with the same CC1 curve. At the moment, I programme one and then copy it to all the tracks concerned. Of course, this makes editing and teaking more difficult because you might have to repeat the copying process over and over again.

Is there an easier way in Cubase than the one described?


----------



## Henu (Oct 12, 2022)

I can't test it myself right now, but you could try using a midi send. If you make a midi track only for that CC1- curve and then use midi send to send it to the individual string section it should technically work.

Check this topic, it might help you:








How do you route one MIDI track to multiple VST synths?


Also, right clicking in the inspector brings up a dialog that allows you to choose which fold downs are available. I think MIDI send is not displayed by default.




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## Freudon33 (Oct 13, 2022)

Cookie Thumper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you are all well. I have a question or an idea regarding Cubase. When programming orchestral ensembles, I often want to supply the individual tracks (I use section patches for strings, for example) with the same CC1 curve. At the moment, I programme one and then copy it to all the tracks concerned. Of course, this makes editing and teaking more difficult because you might have to repeat the copying process over and over again.
> 
> Is there an easier way in Cubase than the one described?


Hello
How to copy you midi cc with the keyboard shortcuts ctrl+c ctrl+v
on each track?
the best is to create a macro to copy and paste midi cc1 or cc11
or all ccs with function paste origin








the only fault is that the midi event cc is juxtaposed with the container containing the notes but it works
Well if that's what you wanted to do


----------



## Freudon33 (Oct 13, 2022)

you can find the explanations with the macro commands in English on this link from the steinberg forum
Macro - Copy all CCs or 1 or 11 from a track to another


----------



## Akarin (Oct 13, 2022)

Here you go: https://www.composingtips.com/post/...-several-instruments-from-one-track-in-cubase


----------



## Cookie Thumper (Oct 17, 2022)

Henu said:


> I can't test it myself right now, but you could try using a midi send. If you make a midi track only for that CC1- curve and then use midi send to send it to the individual string section it should technically work.
> 
> Check this topic, it might help you:
> 
> ...


Yes, MIDI sends are awesome. Thank's to @Akarin for sharing the video explaining how it works in detail. I forgot to mention that I almost exclusively have MIDI tracks in my session that are connected to my VEPro Slaves so I can only asign the whole instance instead of indivudual instruments, rendering this method useless for me.

Thanks to @Freudon33 for sharing your idea and the link. Much appreciated!


----------



## ThomasNL (Oct 17, 2022)

It has been on the top of my wishlist for Cubase for a long time to be able to adjust CC on all selected tracks. You can already do it for the notes in the piano roll so why not for CC?

It is definitively my biggest time loss, and midi sends won't work because every time it is a different combination of tracks. I want to make the ending ring out for an extra 2 bars? Gotta copy and paste it on every track that plays... So annoying!


----------



## blaggins (Oct 17, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> It has been on the top of my wishlist for Cubase for a long time to be able to adjust CC on all selected tracks. You can already do it for the notes in the piano roll so why not for CC?
> 
> It is definitively my biggest time loss, and midi sends won't work because every time it is a different combination of tracks. I want to make the ending ring out for an extra 2 bars? Gotta copy and paste it on every track that plays... So annoying!


Agreed. It's baffling why group edit doesn't work for CC data... They are SO close to a working solution!


----------



## Akarin (Oct 17, 2022)

blaggins said:


> Agreed. It's baffling why group edit doesn't work for CC data... They are SO close to a working solution!


Let's all email Steinberg... Doing it now.


----------



## Cookie Thumper (Oct 17, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> It has been on the top of my wishlist for Cubase for a long time to be able to adjust CC on all selected tracks. You can already do it for the notes in the piano roll so why not for CC?
> 
> It is definitively my biggest time loss, and midi sends won't work because every time it is a different combination of tracks. I want to make the ending ring out for an extra 2 bars? Gotta copy and paste it on every track that plays... So annoying!


If I understand you correctly, you can already sort of do that with a Logical Preset. I use one that manipulates certain CC values within the cycle of selected MIDI parts. Is that what you mean?

Edit: Another idea came to me. I would like to enable the described functionality in order to be able to create the CC1 curve for a multi-part ensemble. This works best if all tracks get the same CC1 information first. I'm not sure, but possibly one could use ghost copies that are stacked on top of the actual MIDI parts and contain nothing but the desired CC values. Once you have them set the way you want them, you can use the glue tool to mix them with the underlying part. I just don't know (and can't check at the moment) if you can set Cubase to output overlapping MIDI parts equally to the vsti.


----------



## ThomasNL (Oct 18, 2022)

Cookie Thumper said:


> If I understand you correctly, you can already sort of do that with a Logical Preset. I use one that manipulates certain CC values within the cycle of selected MIDI parts. Is that what you mean?
> 
> Edit: Another idea came to me. I would like to enable the described functionality in order to be able to create the CC1 curve for a multi-part ensemble. This works best if all tracks get the same CC1 information first. I'm not sure, but possibly one could use ghost copies that are stacked on top of the actual MIDI parts and contain nothing but the desired CC values. Once you have them set the way you want them, you can use the glue tool to mix them with the underlying part. I just don't know (and can't check at the moment) if you can set Cubase to output overlapping MIDI parts equally to the vsti.


Nah, i want it as easy as drawing in a CC curve for a single part, but it just automatically applying to all other selected midi parts without any tricks or extra steps. Should be possible for Steinberg.


----------



## ThomasNL (Oct 18, 2022)

Edit CC data of selected midi parts


For the longest time I am missing an easy way of editing/drawing CC data/curves of all selected midi parts at the same time. This is already possible for notes so I see no reason why it shouldn’t be an option for CC data. I know there are workarounds with copy/pasting and macro’s but that is...




forums.steinberg.net





All vote for this suggestion! The higher it gets, the more attention it will get!


----------



## Cookie Thumper (Oct 18, 2022)

Yes, that would be better, of course. I will vote for it. Btw: The described workaround with the ghost copies works.


----------



## ThomasNL (Oct 18, 2022)

Cookie Thumper said:


> Yes, that would be better, of course. I will vote for it. Btw: The described workaround with the ghost copies works.


Cool, could you show me an example of how that works?


----------



## Cookie Thumper (Oct 18, 2022)

Okay, so I'm assuming a five-voice part that has already been arranged tonally for a string ensemble. The five MIDI parts must not contain CC1 information. Then I use the pencil tool to drag a new empty MIDI part and drop it on top of the one for the first violins. Then I create ghost copies by moving the part to the second violins with the mouse button clicked. Before releasing the mouse, I hold down Alt+Shift and then release the mouse button. I do this for all string tracks. If you now enter a CC1 value in one of the empty MIDI parts, this will be automatically applied to all copies. You could also open another track that you put under the strings and call "Strings CC1" or something like that and use it to program the ghost copies. When you are satisfied, you can either leave the ghost copies in place or use the glue tool to mix them with the actual parts.

In my case, I didn't have to set a mode for the MIDI tracks or anything - it just worked right away. But I can't exclude that I have changed it before, e.g. if you only play the top MIDI part.


----------



## ThomasNL (Oct 18, 2022)

Wow that is awesome! I once accidentally made a ghost copy of a midi part but I have never been able to figure out how i did that lol, and couldn't find anything on google. That is a smart way! I like it


----------

